# Green Terror won't grow



## Venom0306 (Jun 27, 2010)

If any one can help me i had my green terror for 8 months now and he maybe grewan inch i got him at 3ins and he is about 4in. he is in a 75 gallon great filtration and gets along and eats well with my other fish


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

they grow very slow


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

They grow very slow compared to other medium to large cichlids....with that being said....I bought two in Jun at 1" and the biggest one reached 4.5" before jumping out of its new home on Christmas (ungrateful)! the other might be a little over 4" so yes they grow slow but your fish sounds a bit on the extreme side of slow? I have talked to other people that claim their fish reached 10" in a year so I guess it's the luck of the draw. I'm curious to read other people's comments....all in all I wish you the best and maybe your fish will hit a growth spurt soon!


----------



## Venom0306 (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope so my jack grew about 3 inch and they never fight i feed them good water changes bu i guess only time will tell i wonder if there is runt fish lol . thank you


----------



## AeonzMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you test for nitrates? I personaly keep them at 5ppm max to stimulate growth. It's only one parameter among many but for me its an important one regarding growth.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had a female Green Terror for a year. I bought her at 2 inches, she is now 3-3.5 inches.

Same tank, I've had two Severums go from smaller than her to adult size, pair off, and be sold, and a Vieja Bifasciatus that was 0.5" when I got it is now a bulky 8-9" compared to her.

Don't know why. Aggravating really.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i got my male at 3". in a year in a 65 he grew an inch. i moved him to the 125 and he is now over 9" a year later. it seems that a high protien diet and lots of room is the key (at least for me). be patient, it's worth the wait


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Probably part of the issue with mine is that she just won't eat.

I've tried several brands of pellets, bloodworms, live foods, brine shrimp, thawed market shrimp, etc. Just won't eat. :x


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i use most of the same foods. the one thing mine loves is earthworms.


----------

